
Facebook will begin letting anyone post Instant Articles - davidiach
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/17/11027594/facebook-instant-articles-all-publishers
======
herbst
I've tried to find out what Instant Articles is. So its a Drag&Drop HTML
editor with image and code optimizer to make those big picture articles? Thats
it?

